# Salmon Oil = Hershey Squirts?



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Has anyone had the experience of watery, uncontrollable stools when adding salmon oil? 

Maxx, our new addition (3 yo male neuter weighing 80#) and did fine with just chicken quarters in the am. Last night, I added 3000 mg of Salmon Oil to his dinner, as I always do with Ezra. This morning I woke up to what looked like an exploded Hershey's factory in his crate. 

I know part of it is just his adjusting to being on raw from Pedigree, but I wondered if the Salmon Oil has ever caused a problem for anyone else...particularly if the dog is new to raw all together. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

It could be either the chicken or the salmon oil. Salmon oil can cause diarrhea. I would fast him for 24 hours and restart the RAW without the salmon oil.

btw - how's he doing?!!? Do we have new pictures? When did he get there?


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

That actually happens when I give my Negra two doses of 1000 mg a day (1000mg in the morning and other 1000 mg at night). So now that I know to only give her 1000mg in the morning, and there are no problems with her stools.
My Lobo has no problems getting 2000 mg though.

So I guess 3000 mg it's too much for Maxx, even if it's fine for Ezra.

You can try just feeding without the Salmon oil, and then after his stools have come back to normal start giving it again in the lowest dose you can. If he continues doing fine, up the dose a bit til you figure out how much he can handle.
Also try giving it in two doses a day, instead of just one big dose.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I didn't give him breakfast but just gave him a TINY bit of boiled rice & hamburger (maybe 4oz) and a spoonful of pumpkin. I'll probably feed that again in the am and then try chicken only for dinner tomorrow night. I wasn't thinking AT ALL about the Salmon Oil. Just did it rote as I was preparing dinners. Hoping that was it. 

He got here late Saturday night. So far, so good! He and Ezra have not met outside of their crates yet (I'm following Ed Frawley's model of not introducing them face to face until they can ignore one another in crates) but I"m hopeful that will happen this weekend. Right now, they are rotating in and out and it's a royal pain!

If you ever wondered what the biggest PITA about having a long-haired GSD is, it is undoubtably cleaning up after crate accidents. I used a bottle of shampoo on him and I'm still not sure if I ever got a lather. I wouldn't hate it if that NEVER happened again.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Since he's a new addition to your family, it could also be that he's still adjusting to his new home and new diet, and that might make his system more sensitive to other stuff.
Of course I'm not an expert, but that's the first thing that comes to my mind.

But since it happened to me too (here's a thread where I was asking about watery stools too) and I started blaming the pecans she was eating, but then when it happened AGAIN when I gave her 2000 mg of salmon oil the real culprit showed up.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Hersey Squirts, i've never heard that one. maybe you shouldn't
give the new dog 3000 mgs. of salmon oil. give him less and work
up to 3000 mgs. what kind of salmon oil are you usuing? i use
human grade, cold press, 100% organic salmon oil.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

doggiedad, you can thank my teenagers for that one. Crude little urchins, they are.

Same here...human grade 100% salmon oil. It does say "purified to eliminate mercury" but the ingredients only say salmon oil so I'm guessing that process doesn't add anything to the contents. I squeeze the oil out of the gel cap on to food. 

I agree with you and dejavu ... it was too much too fast. I'm going to give him some time to settle down and adjust and get stable. Patience is not my strong suit.


----------



## Dejavu (Nov 11, 2010)

Mine says "Purified to eliminate mercury", so maybe we're using the same kind. 

One more thing, you will need to give vitamin E with the Salmon oil, if the one you have doesn't come with vit E of course. 

I give 200 IU of vitamin E with 1000 mg once or twice a day.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/b-r-f-raw-feeding/151910-salmon-oil-dosage.html


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

It gave mine the squirts. He usually gets sardine oil from Nature's something or other, but we were at a friends and I decided to try some of his human salmon oil that he gives his great dane. Gave him 1000 mg and then had to go to rice for the next few days lol.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

Mine is Nature's Bounty. It was BOGO at Kroger, I think. I was going to take it too but it gave me fishy burps (probably why it was BOGO). The one I take is the Whole Foods brand but it has soy in it.

I just read that thread on Vitamin E and I'll be adding it to the mix after the next grocery trip.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Squirts here also so I stopped giving it to him...


----------



## StellaSquash (Apr 22, 2010)

when I introduced a salmon oil to my dogs, they both got very soft poo. I cut back on the number of pumps I put in their food (they eat kibble) and slowly worked up to the daily dose.


----------

